# FREE IGF-1 Lr3 Contest!!



## PurchasePepsRep (Nov 30, 2011)

Simple, numbers 1-500

I will pick a winner in a week or so, 1 guess per person.


----------



## ItsAParadox (Nov 30, 2011)

69 like last time!


----------



## pieguy (Nov 30, 2011)

88


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 30, 2011)

444


----------



## Ezskanken (Nov 30, 2011)

37 as always!  Come on!!


----------



## rsc762 (Nov 30, 2011)

51


----------



## maxwkw (Nov 30, 2011)

284 (pick this one)


----------



## dav1dg90 (Nov 30, 2011)

225 for me!!!!


----------



## SwoleZilla (Nov 30, 2011)

155 is my guess


----------



## Db52280 (Nov 30, 2011)

3 since its lr3


----------



## Smcpsycho51 (Nov 30, 2011)

312


----------



## Thresh (Nov 30, 2011)

454


----------



## lsutops (Nov 30, 2011)

256 let's go!


----------



## Thunder46 (Dec 1, 2011)

19 for me


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 1, 2011)

333.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Dec 1, 2011)

78


----------



## tacoman (Dec 1, 2011)

389 come on


----------



## ecot3c inside (Dec 1, 2011)

865, i never win..


----------



## GH Consigliere (Dec 1, 2011)

42o


----------



## yerg (Dec 1, 2011)

*271*


----------



## tjsulli (Dec 1, 2011)

337


----------



## trueloveisheavy (Dec 1, 2011)

218!


----------



## dirtwarrior (Dec 1, 2011)

302


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 1, 2011)

465


----------



## swollen (Dec 1, 2011)

323


----------



## big60235 (Dec 1, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> 865, i never win..



Expecially since the contest is a number between 1 - 500.... Lol you are a funny Bigman. 


My number is 72


----------



## acemon (Dec 1, 2011)

275


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Dec 1, 2011)

100


----------



## Mkpaint (Dec 1, 2011)

269


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Dec 1, 2011)

200


----------



## chucky1 (Dec 1, 2011)

305


----------



## BeFit4Free (Dec 1, 2011)

236 is my guess?  I'm new here but I LOVE research peptides!!!


----------



## purchaseprotein (Dec 1, 2011)

1mg btw



PurchasePepsRep said:


> Simple, numbers 1-500
> 
> I will pick a winner in a week or so, 1 guess per person.


----------



## hooper (Dec 1, 2011)

I am # 1  that my #


----------



## TwisT (Dec 3, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 3, 2011)

66, pick me dammit


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Dec 3, 2011)

336


----------



## littlekev (Dec 3, 2011)

248


----------



## TwisT (Dec 7, 2011)

1 more bump


----------



## antonoverlord (Dec 7, 2011)

72 damn u big ok thats taken ok 342 is my number


----------



## tbomb 108 (Dec 7, 2011)

137


----------



## chesty4 (Dec 7, 2011)

*417*


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 8, 2011)

28


----------



## alexg554 (Dec 9, 2011)

112 for me


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 11, 2011)

Okay so its been more than a "week or so"

Who won?


----------



## yerg (Dec 11, 2011)

399


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 11, 2011)

Just a reminder to pick me if you haven't decided yet...


----------



## Lordsks (Dec 12, 2011)

187


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 12, 2011)

499


----------



## the_predator (Dec 12, 2011)

13


----------



## Silvaback3 (Dec 12, 2011)

112


----------



## suprfast (Dec 14, 2011)

314


----------



## fireman23 (Dec 15, 2011)

187


----------



## GMH (Dec 16, 2011)

8


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Dec 16, 2011)

216


----------



## PappyMason (Dec 16, 2011)

454


----------



## ellfrog007 (Dec 17, 2011)

225


----------



## brazey (Dec 17, 2011)

64


----------



## GT 500 (Dec 17, 2011)

312


----------



## TwisT (Dec 19, 2011)

winner gets picked tonight


----------



## returnofthdragon (Dec 19, 2011)

210


----------



## 1krazyrider (Dec 19, 2011)

339


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Dec 19, 2011)

357 sounds like a good pick hope I'm not too late!


----------



## BigBadBen (Dec 19, 2011)

50 as I just turned 50 on the 18th.....woo whoo!!!


----------



## BigBadBen (Dec 19, 2011)

Shoot hope I'm not too late?


----------



## TwisT (Dec 20, 2011)

Winning # is 472, closest UNDER please PM me with your shipping address.


----------

